# Monocentropus balfouri care?



## Norsken (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, i'm getting two subadult M balfouri females, but can't find any info on how to keep them.

How do you do it, what kind of substrate? How deep? Dry or Humid?
Some pictures of yourset-ups maybe?

Hoping for some answers....


----------



## CodeWilster (Apr 8, 2009)

Norsken said:


> Hi, i'm getting two subadult M balfouri females, but can't find any info on how to keep them.
> 
> How do you do it, what kind of substrate? How deep? Dry or Humid?
> Some pictures of yourset-ups maybe?
> ...


:? :? :? Whoa! I was lucky to have raised a sling up to a female but 2 subadult females? Lucky  

They come from the Socotra Island off the coast of eastern Africa, or the "horn". I guess the area is composed primarily of granite and limestone cliffs/mountains where they are found in the biggest numbers. It is supposedly very dry for most of the year there too.

I keep mine in a small plastic tub just like the rest of my Ts. It's 7" wide and 6.5" deep roughly. I keep it about 4.5" full with substrate so that she can burrow. I use a soft coco mix, kept completely dry. She has a water bottle lid as a waterbowl. She's in my T room and so is kept 70-76F at night and 76-82F during the day. Everybody says that theirs grow really slow but from my experience with this girl they grow pretty fast. Mine is pretty mean but once you get her out of her little territory she calms down (most of my mean Ts are like that). Despite the amazing coloration they fit the "baboon" criteria pretty well.









They really like to web!!!
I hope you can get them they are awesome Ts!


----------



## Boopster (Apr 8, 2009)

> Whoa! I was lucky to have raised a sling up to a female but 2 subadult females? Lucky


They are not really hard to get in europe anymore, just expensive. If you go into this site http://www.terraristik.com/tb/list_classifieds.php and write "balfouri" in the box where it says "Volltextsuche" You will get a lot of hits with people selleng _M. balfouri_ including females.

As for how to care for them I have no idea but they are a nice spider. 
You can read some about how the weather is on Socotra island here: http://www.socotraislandadventure.com/Socotra_Weather.htm and also obout how to get there and maybe catch a spider of your own.  

Good luck!


----------



## Moltar (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow. That's pretty crazy that someone would spend that kind of money on tarantulas without knowing anything about them. Why not start with something a little less pricey/exclusive like a GBB or something?

I *think* M. balfouri are dry pet holes with care & setup similar to C crawshayi but that's hearsay. I don't know from experience because I don't have $1000 sitting around for spiders purchases, lol. If I did I'd buy out the entire genera of Pampho and Psalmo anyway instead of just buying one or two balfouri's...

Good luck with it though. Post pics!


----------



## Boopster (Apr 8, 2009)

Small M. balfouri are only about €100. Expensive? yes, $1000? no.
And there is hardly any information about them, the OP does not actually have the spiders yet so he is trying to procure information in advance, properly. 
And how do you know Norsken is not sitting on Norways largest collection of spiders already?  

Peace

Axel


----------



## Moltar (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, allow me to go off topic by defending myself now Boopster...

I saw Norsken's low post count and figured he was new to the hobby, didn't see the join date, sorry Norsken if I jumped the gun.

M balfouri's may be cheap wherever you are but here in the states you will certainly be in the area of $1000 (usd) to buy two sub-adult females.

Since neither you or Norsken have any info on your profile or avatar I don't know anything about your location or your collection. It seemed like a fairly amateurish question about a fairly rare spider (rare in the US, that is) so I answered as I did.

It seems common sense to me that a Norwegian posting in english on an American board populated by mostly Americans would reference in some way their nationality to help smooth over issues like this one here and now. If you can't take the time to fill out your profile after 2 years don't be surprised when people don't know anything about you. How could they?


In an case, congrats on those nice T's coming your way Norsken. If you don't get any specifics on keeping them just set 'em up as dryish diggers with a wetter corner. Observe their behavior, if they like the wet corner then moisten up the cage a bit. If they dig straight to the bottom maybe they want more depth. And so on and so forth...


----------



## Norsken (Apr 8, 2009)

etown_411 said:


> Well, allow me to go off topic by defending myself now Boopster...
> 
> I saw Norsken's low post count and figured he was new to the hobby, didn't see the join date, sorry Norsken if I jumped the gun.
> 
> ...


Well first....thank you for your answers, they really helped a lot....
i'm not new to the hobby, got my first T(a rosea) back in 1999, but thought it was difficult to find any info on how to care for sub/adult M.balfouri. I think it's better to ask before i get the T's, than after. They are pretty expensive over here too, not as in Us(i'll pay ca $560 for both of them).

Here is a link to my profile on another forum(Telia is me):

http://www.arachnofreaks.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2944&PN=1

This is my recent collection:

0.1.0 Acanthoscurria altmanni
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria brocklehursti
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria chacoana 
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata 
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria natalensis 
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria sternalis
0.0.1 Aphonopelma anax 
0.2.0 Aphonopelma bicoloratum 
0.1.0 Aphonopelma caniceps 
0.1.0 Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.1.0 Aphonopelma crinirufum
0.1.0 Aphonopelma Livingstoni
0.1.0 Aphonopelma moderatum
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemanni "bcf"
0.1.0 Aphonopelma sp.Machilin
0.0.1 Aphonopelma texense
0.0.1 Avicularia avicularia
0.0.5 Avicularia sp. (kollektiv)
0.0.1 Avicularia sp.aurantiaca 
0.0.1 Avicularia laeta 
0.1.1 Avicularia metallica 
0.1.0 Avicularia minatrix
0.0.4 Avicularia sp.amazonas purple
0.1.0 Avicularia sp.Guyana 
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor 
0.1.0 Brachypelma albiceps 
1.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum 
0.0.1 Brachypelma annitha
0.0.1 Brachypelma angustum 
0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum 
0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.1.0 Brachypelma epicureanum 
0.1.1 Brachypelma klaasi 
1.0.0 Brachypelma schroderi (out on 50/50)
0.0.2 Brachypelma smithi 
1.0.2 Brachypelma vagans 
0.1.0 Brachypelma verdezi 
0.1.0 Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens
0.0.1 Citharischius crawshayi
0.0.1 Cyclosternum fasciatum 
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus elegans
0.0.2 Ephobepus cyanognathus
1.0.0 Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi "green femur beauty"(out on50/50)
0.0.1 Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi "blue femur beauty" 
0.0.1 Euathlus truculentus
0.0.1 Euathlus sp. red
0.0.1 Euathlus sp.yellow
1.0.0 Eupalaestrus campestratus
0.0.1 Grammostola actaeon 
0.2.0 Grammostola aureostriata
1.1.0 Grammostola grossa 
1.1.0 Grammostola iheringi
0.1.1 Grammostola mollicoma 
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra 
0.3.0 Grammostola rosea
0.2.0 Grammostola rosea "rcf" 
0.0.1 Grammostola sp. north
0.2.2 Holothele incei
0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana 
0.0.1 Lasiodora difficilis 
0.0.1 Lasiodora klugi 
0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri
0.0.2 Nhandu carapoensis
0.1.0 Nhandu chromatus 
0.1.0 Nhandu colloratovillosum 
0.0.1 Nhandu vulpinus
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus fortis
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus sp equador
0.0.1 Paraphysa sp.bronze
0.0.1 Paraphysa parvula
0.0.1 Paraphysa sp. pigmea
0.0.1 Phormictopus canserides
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irmina 
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher 
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus reduncus
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius purpureus
0.0.2 Trixopelma ockerti 
0.0.1 Xenethis immanis(most likely 0.1) 


And i promise i'll fix my profile.


----------



## bamato (Apr 8, 2009)

I honestly felt the same way Ethan did.  Why would you spend so much on a T you don't know how to care for?

But it's good you are at least looking for info on it.  

And I realize now that the price out of the US is far lower.... so I guess it's not as crazy as I thought it would be.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Moltar (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey I didn't mean to question your credentials or anything Norsken. Don't go fixing your profile up just because I said so. I'm just a little snappy today because, well because i'm an A-hole I guess. I regret that i've made you feel like you had to defend yourself here.  

Anywayz, that's quite a nice collection you have there. I hope you're planning on breeding those balfouri and I wish you luck if you do so. :}

Btw, i'm etown_rocks on Arachnofreaks. I even commented on the thread you linked back in '07. Small world...


----------



## Flower (Apr 8, 2009)

> I saw Norsken's low post count and figured he was new to the hobby, didn't see the join date, sorry Norsken if I jumped the gun.


Just because you're an arachnoboards newbie doesn't mean you're a tarantula newbie. People tend to assume that very quickly. 

I'm a newbie to both, though. :8o


----------



## Norsken (Apr 8, 2009)

etown_411 said:


> Hey I didn't mean to question your credentials or anything Norsken. Don't go fixing your profile up just because I said so. I'm just a little snappy today because, well because i'm an A-hole I guess. I regret that i've made you feel like you had to defend yourself here.
> 
> Anywayz, that's quite a nice collection you have there. I hope you're planning on breeding those balfouri and I wish you luck if you do so. :}
> 
> Btw, i'm etown_rocks on Arachnofreaks. I even commented on the thread you linked back in '07. Small world...


I did'nt think i had to defend myself......
the plan is to try to breed the balfouris, if i can get hold of a male then the females get adult....they will probably be the first adult balfouri's in Norway(i already have a litte sling)I will post some pictures then i get them(be back home with them april 26)

And yeah, your right....it's a small world


----------



## Boopster (Apr 8, 2009)

etown_411 said:


> Well, allow me to go off topic by defending myself now Boopster...
> 
> I saw Norsken's low post count and figured he was new to the hobby, didn't see the join date, sorry Norsken if I jumped the gun.
> 
> ...


I did not mean to offend, if I did so, I apologize.                
I realize it is hard to know stuff when no information is offered, I have only been lurking so I have not filled out the info either. It is now amended.
I am a 27 yo biologist from Sweden with a love for exotic pets. 
I hope Norsken is lucky with his plans of breeding the balfouris. Since Norway is next door hopefully some slings will find their way here in the end.
Peace
/Axel


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 8, 2009)

Norsken said:


> Hi, i'm getting two subadult M balfouri females, but can't find any info on how to keep them.
> 
> How do you do it, what kind of substrate? How deep? Dry or Humid?
> Some pictures of yourset-ups maybe?
> ...


Feed the hole water the hole

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TalonAWD (Dec 28, 2010)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Feed the hole water the hole


Well said.:clap: Thats what mine is like. A box full of webs and dirt mixed structure and some holes. I just drop prey on top of the mess and it comes out eventually and drags it into the ground. Very rare do i get to see it out.


----------



## mitchrobot (Dec 28, 2010)

i keep them more or less like i keep an OBT. when small they burrow a lot. but as they grow IME they tend to come out and about a lot more, when theyre full size they seem to almost always be out. 

i keep my big ones with about 10" of substrate and some branches and stuff above to web up. all have a deep burrow that goes all the way to the bottom. the bigger ones also webbed up the branches pretty well, the smaller ones, not so much. 

they arent too demanding, keep them dry, water dish, throw in food every now and then. they dont seem to be the biggest eaters either, they dont fatten up huge like other spiders ive kept. 

heres my biggest female out and about mid day, considering theres a camera in her face and a flash going off she didnt seem to mind or didnt run into her cave.


----------



## xchondrox (Dec 28, 2010)

There was a very good in depth article pertaining to their natural habitat, husbandry, breeding, weather patterns, etc. that was published in the BTS news letter awhile back. Check into it on the BTS site, If you cant find it i could always mail you a copy.

Mine make very nice pet holes

Corey


----------



## Norsken (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi again, and happy new year.....
Completly forgot this post, like to shear some pictures of my two females(one is sold to Sweden):































And i have breed the one female i have left:



















And she delivered 13 nice little slings......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TalonAWD (Jan 3, 2011)

WOW!!! They are stunning! Seeing those pics makes me glad to have one. I have to admit seeing just dirt with a hole and lots of webs is not really conforting. Not to mention my specimen does not have those awesome colors. Thanks for sharing!:worship:


----------



## GForce14063 (Jan 3, 2011)

Simply stunning a must have for any high end collection.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lunashimmer (Jun 7, 2011)

*Totally noob question here...*

So all baboon Ts do NOT have horns? Huh.  :?

But wow, those pics are great!  What pretty Ts!  Looks like a cross between a G. rosea's opisthosoma and H. lividum's carapace and blue legs!!! WOW. 
:drool:

PS--love it when old threads are dug up!


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wowsie....seeing these pics I am understanding what all the hype is about :drool:


----------



## Philth (Jun 8, 2011)

lunashimmer said:


> So all baboon Ts do NOT have horns? Huh.  :?


Baboon is a name often tagged to most African spiders, so to answer your question, most baboon spiders will not have a horn. The genus _Ceratogyrus_ are mostly associated with the horns, but not all of them have horns.

Later, Tom


----------



## Najakeeper (Jun 8, 2011)

I have four of these, 2 confirmed female, 1 confirmed male and 1 "wishful thinking" female. I will start breeding attempts after their next molt.

But if somebody came with a gun and forced me to get rid of all my Ts, these 4 and my female T.blondi will be the ones hidden under my bed. I love them!


----------



## lunashimmer (Jun 8, 2011)

Philth said:


> Baboon is a name often tagged to most African spiders, so to answer your question, most baboon spiders will not have a horn. The genus _Ceratogyrus_ are mostly associated with the horns, but not all of them have horns.
> 
> Later, Tom


Ah-hah! I understand! Thanks, Tom!  Would you happen to know why they got the nickname "baboon"? As I recall, Ts look nothing like the regular baboons...


----------



## jedgayed (Aug 10, 2013)

*Hello*

Sorry for disturbing. Do you happen to have a ventral show of your female balfouri. I would really appreciate if u have one. Thanks


----------



## Shrike (Aug 11, 2013)

This thread is fairly old. You'll probably have more luck if you check out the tarantula sexing sub forum.


----------

